# KQ pics so far...



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a few pics..still have more to do it....then clean it up real good. I may run dual air box snorkels...not sure.

http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/576030741yJIDzZ


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good mark.
what's it compare power-wise? seat of the pants feel


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Of course its a lot less torgue.....but it does very well for a single cylinder. After having a Brute Force and going down its a big difference to me.....I am VERY happy with it though.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks good bootlegger. Coming along well.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

looking good


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

looks good bootlegger....


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

looks good mark. i like the race look. good luck with it


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

guarino113 said:


> looks good mark. i like the race look. good luck with it


I think I am going to run dual air box snorkels...the King needs to breath some more....


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Boot did you buy that snorkel kit or did you do it yourself. If you did do it yourself how difficult was it?


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Quad looks good hope it treats you right!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will have some pics up tonight of it all cleaned and ready...well except the PCIII and HMF...those will take a day or so...lol. 

No....The guy I bought if from did them about a month ago. his name on High Lifter is racinjason.....GREAT guy to deal with. You could tell he kept it up and took care of it. He just took all the plastic off and took his time and ran 2 inch PCV for it all...No hoses....he did a very good job...I tested them myself and they Do not leak at all. I kinda wished he would have ran the air box snorkel to the right side....but oh well...its all good. I might run dual 1.5 or 2 inch air box snorkels later in the year just so it look symetrical....LOL! I am OCD about my ATV's....He also put the grease fitting's on all the a-arms & stearing stem.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Here it is cleaned up...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I likes man, Again, GL this season!!!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Cleaned up its a good looking bike for sure is it true 4X4 or does/will it have lockers up front


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

850PoPo said:


> Cleaned up its a good looking bike for sure is it true 4X4 or does/will it have lockers up front



The KQ's are like a Grizzly in a way...they have push button 4wd...then another button for Difflock.... Its very fast for what it is...It will be much better and the HMF and PCIII Tuned.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok guys....its done and clean. my PCIII will be here Wednesday. Here are the pics.

http://rides.webshots.com/slideshow/576151706Jgmhck


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn: Now go dunk it in some slop!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Looking good, now get that 18" Catvos lift under it and I want to see some eatin.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

update....My PCIII and HMF will be here Wednesday....went ahead and got both. Gotta love Matt at Mud-Throwers.com Its good to have GREAT sponsors. I got the Utility series this time....thought I would try it...if I don't like it...I will get the swamp Series in a few months.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey boot the more pics I see of that bike the more I think I want one


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> Hey boot the more pics I see of that bike the more I think I want one


They will surprise you with some mods on them.....the KQ's down very well in the single class last year. Mine will have HMF, PCIII, Coop 45 mod #1 & #2, Lime Green secondary with Sixteen Gram weights. I will have it tuned as well. I love Brutes....but if you want a tough atv the Suzuki KQ's really are...that the reason I went back to one...I use to have a KQ 450 that would scoot. We don't get alot of them in at the shop with problems. I mean its no V-twin....but they are great reliable fun bikes.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yep thats the thing I dont like about my brute those single cyl. bikes seem to hold up to all the he77 I seem to put my bike through but my brutes power is awesome but I went riding friday and I was worried about everything the hole ride with motor and making it last I found myself going around holes that I use to be the first one in


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think you would like a KQ 750 IMO...If you decide you really are thinking about one let me know. I will PM you some great mods that will make them come alive....lol


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks again bootlegger good luck with the KQ where can I find the ecmr dates


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

He's done it up right for sure.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

bruteman said:


> Thanks again bootlegger good luck with the KQ where can I find the ecmr dates



They must be lazy....they haven't posted the ECMR ones yet...


Thanks Masher....I just hope I can win a few with it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks different than the day i saw it!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> looks different than the day i saw it!!



Sure does don't it? lol.... I have done a lot to it. Everything I need will be here this week.


----------

